# Which Linux OS for HP NetServer LC II



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

Well like the title says, i need a basic Linux OS for a really old NetServer. I would like the OS to use as little as the system as posible, becuase the NetServer is really limited on ram. Also the OS must have server intagration and options, becuase i will be using it as one. PLEASE help me decide on a good Linux OS for this old peice of crap. I heard that SUSE has a good server linux based OS, but remeber it has to be free and i would really like a DL cite.

Here is the compter and its discription: http://developer.novell.com/yes/43029.htm

Thanks
         <|FLY3R|>


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

Any one have any good Linux server OS for this old beast?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2006)

download site Here 

recommendations in no order: yelow dog, Damn small thought you may need better server support Novel suse you can get 10.1 at their site you can also get older versions Here puppy linux(made for old hardware)  vector linux...STX linux DEBIAN linux  free BSD feather linux


yelow dog debian free bsd and damn small are all small and run pretty fast on old stuff debian free BSD and yelow dog prolly have more of your server based needs Novel's Suse and redhat etc are good but require alot of space on hard drive and their pretty so it would probably run sluggish on your rig hope this helped.


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah Dude you REALLY helped thanks ALOT!!!


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 1, 2006)

OK, so i want to go with Yellow Dog but i can't seem to fine a good Mirro, could you help me find a good one where i can DL the hole OS, i would greatly thank you!!


----------

